# big enough to clone?



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

View attachment 66217


View attachment 66218


View attachment 66219

howdy clone experts, gonna give it a try.  i've read mother must be 2 months...these are mothers from clones, about 6 wks old.  i need 6 clones to get a tough box DWC goin.  i've soaked pellets in gal of water with 1 drop superthrive, 1/2 cap liquid seaweed, and about 1/4 tsp super endo(mycorrizae etc.).  tell me if their big enough and i'm off to the races.  any other helpful hints will be appreciated!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i think you should be able to get some off those. when i take clones i only get about 2 1/2 inches of a branch leaving nodes behide for new growth. i scratch the skin off the stem before i cut my 45. i read somewhere that it helps. good luck


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i think you should be able to get some off those. when i take clones i only get about 2 1/2 inches of a branch leaving nodes behide for new growth. i scratch the skin off the stem before i cut my 45. i read somewhere that it helps. good luck


 good enough for me...time to get busy!


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

View attachment 66234

first time, i'll be happy if half make it!  do they look right?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 1, 2008)

Take the top first then the lowers will branch out some more 
Get a humidity dome over em


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 1, 2008)

good luck. just don't try to rush them, let them do there thing and you'll be fine. hope everything stays green.


----------



## dannyt70 (Jul 1, 2008)

good luck with those lyfr its a science of patience and trust


----------



## ms4ms (Jul 1, 2008)

I think you went a little to big. I have had almost 100% success with clones and what DAnny says is right. It takes time for a clone to show if it is going to make it or not. Most times there is no growth after you relocate. I have gleaned ALL my knowledge from this board, and compared to some it is limited. Read the clone tutorial and it states and shows the size to be about 2-4 inches long.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 1, 2008)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> I think you went a little to big. I have had almost 100% success with clones and what DAnny says is right. It takes time for a clone to show if it is going to make it or not. Most times there is no growth after you relocate. I have gleaned ALL my knowledge from this board, and compared to some it is limited. Read the clone tutorial and it states and shows the size to be about 2-4 inches long.



I agree--I think that your clones are too large also.  I would probably get rid of about half of the leaves you left on and cut the stems down smaller--2-4".  I also scratch some of the skin off the stem near the cut, as slowmo77 does.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

View attachment 66291


View attachment 66292

wow , thanks for the response...you got me in time to correct a couple things. first, i do have a dome on them, i did read the tutorial..kind-of, i did scrape the stems, and im using clonex, and i understand patience..i got 25 clones an hour after they were cut/cubed and got 100% rooted,  just didnt have a clue about cutting/dippin etc.  
  update;  i did cut them about 4" but they looked really big with all the extra leaf i left on.  so i trimmed off half those (thanks HG) and propped em up a little and now its hands off for 7 days...other than removing the dome and keepin cubes a little moist i think.  i didnt cut stems any shorter cause after i cleaned em' up they looked somewhat normal.
sooooo, do they look somewhat normal to you all now?  thanks again for all the help!


----------



## KAMSAI (Jul 2, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Take the top first then the lowers will branch out some more
> Get a humidity dome over em


so true about keeping them damp, you have to remember since the clones have no roots the absorb the water from their leaves for the first few days


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 2, 2008)

i've never used a dome and so far now that i've done it a few times have 95% or better success rate..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah I always cut them about 2" and use Olivia's and have had very good results. I just let the bigger leaves die off and they usually take off with new growth the sec they root. They look pretty ugly for a few days but the results are always better then dealing with seedlings.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 2, 2008)

View attachment 66391


View attachment 66392

wow, overnight they are standing straight up( my wife says its cause its morning but i explained to her they are girls ).  so, i took out their stakes, wiped out the dome,  and ill be removing the dome every couple hours for a few minutes and probably leave it off on day 3 and beyond if they are lookin good.  im so happy they look like normal clones now.  just need to get better than normal roots and then their off to the closet rubbermaid/ DWC/ 4oohps air-cooled  grow i just set-up for a fellow patient so he can braek free of the clubs!  i'll have pics of that later in grow room section.  thanks for the great clone job...i feel like i was the tool and you all actually did it!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 2, 2008)

Good Job!  They look great, i know how nervous i got the first time we cloned.  The only thing different we did, was, instead of scraping the stalk, we cut up the stalk to kinda split it, a little over a quarter inch.  Gonna have to try the scrape technique.  When i cloned in dirt, i tried to keep the dirt real wet, tho drained, for the first week.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 2, 2008)

ya i always give mine a break from standing water after a few days to try to get it to search for water by putting out roots.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 2, 2008)

i use a dropper to put a couple drops on the edge of each  cube when they start gettin dry.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 2, 2008)

im not an expert but it sounds like your off to a good start. my first clones i didn't take because i didn't wait long enough. i have a problem with rushing things. take your time and they'll root just fine.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 2, 2008)

I have always just used 1" rockwool cubes. Hell I even germinated my seeds in it. Got a 100% germ on 35 beans.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 2, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I have always just used 1" rockwool cubes. Hell I even germinated my seeds in it. Got a 100% germ on 35 beans.


i usually get them in RW but a friend closed down his store and gave me like a hundred of the cubes i used so i figure i may as well use them up while "practicing"!


----------



## lyfr (Jul 3, 2008)

they each got 5ml of my solution from a dropper.   after all the reading i did before cloning i made my own solution to try combining a few ideas (im not smart enough to just do what im told!) ...gal. of water..1 drop superthrive,  15ml liquid seaweed, 1/4 teaspoon super endo(root stuff), and 2ml hygrozyme...   yep, no plain water so well see if it bites me in the butt!  if these clones dont take maybe i'll listen next time...nah, probably not


----------



## lyfr (Jul 3, 2008)

View attachment 66552


View attachment 66553

thought id throw up a couple pics of mom recovering.  see the leaves in front...i think kitty's gettin out of control !


----------



## lyfr (Jul 10, 2008)

View attachment 67743


View attachment 67744

  well the clones i dipped and cubed dont show roots yet..but...i topped the smaller plant a couple days before i cloned and thought what the heck, ill throw them in a shot glass with tapwater and see what happens.  i think its been about ten days under the 400MH next to the moms...and i got roots.  i've heard this can be done and decided to test it and it worked.  now if the ones i took all the proper steps with will root!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 10, 2008)

it has taken two weeks or more for some of my clones to root. i wouldn't worry to much as long as they are green your fine. good luck


----------



## lyfr (Jul 13, 2008)

View attachment 68122


View attachment 68123

thanks all,  they are now in their new home...a  6 plant dwc so i'm sure they will be very happy.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 13, 2008)

congrats on the roots.. its easier than you thought isn't it?  i know for me i tried to make it harder than it had to be my first few tries and failed then done it as simple as i could and bam roots.


----------

